# DTG labels



## banga (Jul 1, 2010)

hey everyone.
Would it be possible to DTG a label onto the inside neck of the t shirt?
I seen a label on another shirt and thought I would like my shirts to be similar.
I am looking into buying a DTG viper so I don't have it yet and am not sure if it is possible.
Anyone know?


----------



## scg (Aug 11, 2009)

Sure just turn the shirt inside out and print


----------

